# Skull with candle



## scourge999 (May 4, 2008)

I took one of the skulls I make and created a faux candle with a flicker bulb. I painted the skull to look a little spookier. Usually my skulls are a light bone color (more realistic).


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Looking good. Is that real wax? What color did you paint the skull?


----------



## scourge999 (May 4, 2008)

Thanks scareme! No, that is not real wax. I think that could be dangerous near the bulb. I used several browns, reds and white for the skull. I'm new to this forum so I'm not going to go into details (showroom rules). I don't want to wear out my welcome.


----------



## Bloodhound (Oct 16, 2007)

Nice Skull!


----------



## Moon Dog (Oct 3, 2006)

Very nice work! Looks like you'll fit in just fine here!


----------



## tonguesandwich (Oct 13, 2006)

Cool...did you say you also made the skull?


----------



## scourge999 (May 4, 2008)

tonguesandwich said:


> Cool...did you say you also made the skull?


Thanks tonguesandwich. That's a really good name. Yes, I made the skull. Here is one I finished recently.


----------



## Bloodhound (Oct 16, 2007)

Again-Nice Skull !!! Do you think that you could put together a "How To" for us?


----------



## tonguesandwich (Oct 13, 2006)

I second the "How To". That is really nice.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Excellent!


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

I third the how-to!


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

Holy Hat Rack scourge999 nice skulls!!

Definately interested in how you made them.


----------



## Uruk-Hai (Nov 4, 2006)

Great looking skulls!! I'm "dying" for a how-to.


----------



## Daphne (Oct 18, 2006)

I wouldn't mind a how-to either. You did a great job on that!


----------



## scream1973 (Dec 23, 2007)

Yes a How to would be most prevalent


----------



## Phil (Sep 2, 2007)

The crowd grows unruly. Please, just give them what they want.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

did anyone ask you for a how to yet?


----------



## Ghoulbug (Apr 24, 2007)

Those skulls look awesome!! How do you do them??? Please...do tell!!


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

nice skull,- looks great,,,,mmmmmmmmmm whats that in the back ground? not the marshal amp.


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Did somebody say, "How To"?


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Oops...... Welcome Scourge999...Great skulls!


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

The detail in those skulls is amazing. Nice job on the candle effect.


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

I'd have to agree with everyone else, FANTASTIC skulls! A how to is in order!


----------



## scourge999 (May 4, 2008)

Thank you guys and ghouls for the compliments. I feel very welcomed here. Pyro, that is a big figure of Ezra the hitch hiking ghost in the background. I took photos of the process then, deleted them by accident. I am hoping to cast another skull near July. If I do I will take photos for a how-to. After going through the process it’s more of a how-much. I have seen other home haunters make their own skull molds all over the internet. I think the only difference is I mold real human skulls. I will be making skeleton hands soon. I will document the process and post. I use RTV for the molds and cold resin for the casts.


----------



## Phil (Sep 2, 2007)

Alright I'll bite...where do you get real human skulls? Group buy?


----------



## Daphne (Oct 18, 2006)

My guess would be that the skulls come from people that hound him for a how-to?


----------



## scourge999 (May 4, 2008)

Daphne said:


> My guess would be that the skulls come from people that hound him for a how-to?


Nice one Daphne. I really am busy casting skulls to meet orders right now. Is anyone inerested in a how-to on molding and casting skeleton hands? That is the next project lined up.


----------



## Daphne (Oct 18, 2006)

Skeleton hands? Gosh scourge999, how many human parts do you have on hand? he, he... 

Oh, by the way, welcome to the forum, how rude am I!

Sure, I'd like to see a how-to on that. If you are selling them, you should post in the For Sale area, I bet a bunch of people would be interested.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Ditto on posting and ditto on the how to.


----------



## Bloodhound (Oct 16, 2007)

*"Sales and a How To" "Two Bits"*

Well Scourge999 It looks as if you found the hot spot. Or is it in your case the dead spot? No matter what spot it is. I would like to see your How-To on molding and casting skeleton hands. Do you mold real human skeleton hands too?


----------



## scourge999 (May 4, 2008)

Bloodhound said:


> Well Scourge999 It looks as if you found the hot spot. Or is it in your case the dead spot? No matter what spot it is. I would like to see your How-To on molding and casting skeleton hands. Do you mold real human skeleton hands too?


No real hands. I only collect human skulls for now. I am looking for a full skeleton. Know any one?


----------



## Bloodhound (Oct 16, 2007)

My Ex bwah-ha-ha-ha


----------



## sharpobject (May 7, 2008)

Just missed it - A couple months ago, my brother sold a full human skeleton. sorry


----------



## Silent Requiem (Feb 17, 2008)

MY GOD! I WANT THOSE SKULLS! They look like you just dug them up! how-to! how to!


----------



## Uruk-Hai (Nov 4, 2006)

You say you're casting the skulls to fill orders? How much?!!


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

Okay, this thread has moved to discussion, so I'm moving it to General prop.

Carry on!


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Thanks Ghostess. heh


----------



## scourge999 (May 4, 2008)

Sorry. is that a bad thing?


----------



## Daphne (Oct 18, 2006)

Ghostess saved us from getting ourselves in trouble. We are not allowed to discuss technique or ask questions in the Showroom. Now that the thread is in general props we can so I want to know how much you charge for the skulls also!


----------



## scourge999 (May 4, 2008)

Daphne said:


> Ghostess saved us from getting ourselves in trouble. We are not allowed to discuss technique or ask questions in the Showroom. Now that the thread is in general props we can so I want to know how much you charge for the skulls also!


I tried to clear that up on my second post of thread. Like I said, I don't want to wear out my welcome. I have a couple of price requests in my PM. I never posted pictures to solicit members. I sell these skulls on eBay once a week. Through these contacts I have received many bulk orders. That is keeping me pretty busy. I charge $80 for finished skulls. It is a crazy amount of work to make one skull. The casting alone per skull takes two hours. Keep in mind that the rotational casting is done by hand. I have found that most home haunters don't like to pay much for skulls. I understand. It gets expensive very fast when you are building for such a big holiday. And when you need X number of skulls, you need them on the cheap. I own tons of bucky skulls, but the difference between the two are night and day. Medical models are neat but lack the realism. I extended a $50.00 unfinished, straight out of the mold skull to haunt forum members only in my PM. I could do $70.00 for a finished skull. Expensive yes but, my skulls are about $100.00 less than comparable models.


----------



## Phil (Sep 2, 2007)

You are charging a fair price for an exceptional product. It's like getting a human skull without the digging!


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Absolutely beautiful!


----------



## scourge999 (May 4, 2008)

Update on my skull candle:
I was finishing the wiring and put a huge scratch on his face. So I cleaned him off and started over. Here is the final paint job with a clear coat just added. That's why he is so shinny. The skull is also hanging upside down while drying. The clear coat should protect his face from further damage.


----------



## AzKittie74 (Aug 10, 2007)

Wow!!!


----------



## scourge999 (May 4, 2008)

It's finally done! I just finished wiring it up. Here's a video.
M4V00062.flv video by scourge999 - [email protected]@[email protected]@http://vid61.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid61.photobucket.com/albums/h79/scourge999/[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@h79/scourge999/M4V00062


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

great skull and candle ..nice vid
looks like a john doe #1 just guessing 
those real skulls aren't cheap either.
are you using real teeth? I might have missed if someone already asked.
I saw a real full size skeleton for 4500


----------



## Daphne (Oct 18, 2006)

OH MY GOSH!! That looks incredible!!

Am I the only picturing this skull as a greeter talking to people and moving his arm up and down with that candle in his hand as he speaks? There would probably be no way to get in there and put servos and stuff in it though would there? 

That skull is gorgeous, simply gorgeous! Wow.


----------



## scourge999 (May 4, 2008)

Lilly, 
Yeah, real skulls are expensive. This is just a cast from a mold that I made from one of my real skulls. The teeth are all part of the skull casting. The skull is two pieces, skull and jaw. Were did you see the skeleton at?

Daphne,
You would have to cut the skull open to put in servos. I am thinking about doing that. I might take it to far and mold in mounts for servos and audio driver. That way, every skull I cast would be servo ready. Thanks for the compliments!


----------



## Cassie7 (Sep 16, 2007)

WOW! All I can say is....RESPECT!


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Scourge.. at this site here
http://www.boneroom.com/bone/humanskeletons.htm

heres another site with alot of different pieces and stuff too
http://www.boneclones.com/catalog_modern_humans.htm


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

coolish site


----------

